# Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (MK4)



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

As the post says. Looking to compair a 4300k HID kit color and a 6000k HID kit color. Not sure which one I want. Preferably in an MK4 non projector housing.
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(i searched but all the pictures posted are old and dead links)


_Modified by BostonVR6 at 8:56 PM 9-11-2005_


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (BostonVR6)*

I have a 6000K HID Kit in Stock OEM Headlights. Hope this helps...
























later


_Modified by sleepygti28 at 8:38 PM 9-11-2005_


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (sleepygti28)*

I like the color on those. Not yellowish at all. Not sure if my Ecode housing would make a difference. i doubt it would.
I like the whiteness of that. (6000k)


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (BostonVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonVR6* »_I like the color on those. Not yellowish at all. Not sure if my Ecode housing would make a difference. i doubt it would.
I like the whiteness of that. (6000k)


I believe the E-Code headlights will only make a difference in the beam pattern and that's about it.
And Thanx, the color is a pure crisp white. I love my HIDs.














The only thing I dislike about them is the fact that they have a bluish tint @ certain angles. And I'm tired of seeing BLUE everywhere!








later


_Modified by sleepygti28 at 3:54 PM 9-12-2005_


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (sleepygti28)*

bump


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

what brand hids are those?
talk about massive glare


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euRo_tuner* »_what brand hids are those?
talk about massive glare









I know!!!







But I thought glare was caused by the reflectors of the stock headlights, right?
I want projectors but I don't want to get DEPO projectors though. I wish HELLA made some projectors without HELLA Celis Rings.








Or I could get the MKV look headlights, those don't look that bad.








Later


_Modified by sleepygti28 at 9:04 PM 9-12-2005_


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

here are some really blurry pics of my bmw projectors and all stock bulbs and stuff so 4300k http://photobucket.com/albums/y93/maxpowerz/


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (Maxpowerz)*

thanks man. thats some intense blue hid color....i guess its because of the projectors


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (BostonVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonVR6* »_thanks man. thats some intense blue hid color....i guess its because of the projectors

that's one of my reasons why i don't want projectors also cuz some projectors due to the lens i believe, turns the light output into a really strong blue or purple light color.








i just don't know








and nice work btw on the custom projector headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sleepygti28 at 9:02 PM 9-12-2005_


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

anyone else with pictures?


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (BostonVR6)*

the blue color is because its a higher k rating like 8000k not from projectors

lincoln ls ?k(asked the dealer and they don't know







) vs my 8000k 











_Modified by jetta98k2 at 2:10 PM 9-14-2005_


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (jetta98k2)*

The lincoln is either 4100k or 4300k (same difference).
Wow 8000k, i think thats too high for me. I want more white then blue...and definitly not yellow (like the 4300k)
nice comparison pic though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d7duarte (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (BostonVR6)*









heres a picture of mine at startup.... once they're warm they are just white. ~4100 02 Maxima Reflector.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (d7duarte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d7duarte* »_








heres a picture of mine at startup.... once they're warm they are just white. ~4100 02 Maxima Reflector.

thats OEM hid? or aftermarket? if so what brand?


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (BostonVR6)*

Heres my valeo Ecodes with Hella 5000k Hids...


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubbinJetta91)*

where did u get 5000k.

ive been looking for 5000k.....nice in between 6k and 4300k


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (BostonVR6)*

i bought the headlights and hids from Dj_dub off of here..you can find 5000k its out there it actually might be 5300k but its one of those 2 they are made by hella


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubbinJetta91)*

thanks for the pics man.
_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbinJetta91* »_i bought the headlights and hids from Dj_dub off of here..you can find 5000k its out there it actually might be 5300k but its one of those 2 they are made by hella


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_
that's one of my reasons why i don't want projectors also cuz some projectors due to the lens i believe, turns the light output into a really strong blue or purple light color.








_Modified by sleepygti28 at 9:02 PM 9-12-2005_

Yes and no.
A projector TOTALLY distorts the light to create 'other' colors - usually it's blue/purple.
But this occurs only at the cutoff.
From my car (mk3). I retrofitted OEM MK4 Golf HID projectors into my MK4-Look lamps (so basically this is an OEM MK4 HID pic):








Notice on the left side right on the cutoff there is a thin line of blue?
This translates (at a distance) to a much thicker blue band.
When you see this color you are looking at the cutoff.
The reason the right side doesn't have it is b/c I actually tinkered with my projectors (as a project) to make that blue band. I hadn't gotten to the other side yet.
So, not all projectors have that effect as "badly" as others.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Yes and no.
A projector TOTALLY distorts the light to create 'other' colors - usually it's blue/purple.
But this occurs only at the cutoff.
From my car (mk3). I retrofitted OEM MK4 Golf HID projectors into my MK4-Look lamps (so basically this is an OEM MK4 HID pic):








Notice on the left side right on the cutoff there is a thin line of blue?
This translates (at a distance) to a much thicker blue band.
When you see this color you are looking at the cutoff.
The reason the right side doesn't have it is b/c I actually tinkered with my projectors (as a project) to make that blue band. I hadn't gotten to the other side yet.
So, not all projectors have that effect as "badly" as others.


so there's a way for me to get rid of that blue/purple line if i get projectors?


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_I have a 6000K HID Kit in Stock OEM Headlights. Hope this helps...
























later

_Modified by sleepygti28 at 8:38 PM 9-11-2005_

this is why NOT to put HID into our stock halogen optics - glare city http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_
this is why NOT to put HID into our stock halogen optics - glare city http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

thanx for pointing that out eventhough i've already mentioned it myself!
aren't we sharp!


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (sleepygti28)*

My kit will be going into ecodes


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_
thanx for pointing that out eventhough i've already mentioned it myself!
aren't we sharp!
















yes, "we" are sharp...in fact, much sharper than your cutoff







(bad joke, I know)
seriously though, calm down. I'll be happy to write, for all the world to see, that my comment wasn't meant as a direct bash to you. believe it or not, you are not the only person reading this thread. I believe in the concept of repetition and that it helps people learn. If I call attention to the point you made again, it helps people relate a sense of validity to it. and yes, after seeing posts at least weekly about people wanting to put an HID kit into their stock lamps, I do feel that the repetition is necessary.
no hard feelings I hope


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_







yes, "we" are sharp...in fact, much sharper than your cutoff







(bad joke, I know)
seriously though, calm down. I'll be happy to write, for all the world to see, that my comment wasn't meant as a direct bash to you. believe it or not, you are not the only person reading this thread. I believe in the concept of repetition and that it helps people learn. If I call attention to the point you made again, it helps people relate a sense of validity to it. and yes, after seeing posts at least weekly about people wanting to put an HID kit into their stock lamps, I do feel that the repetition is necessary.
no hard feelings I hope










yes putting hids in stock housing is bad...please do not do it. if you do it...Well then u did it. But i WILL NOT be doing it..
So please just post pics of HIDS in ecode non projector housings. thanks


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (BostonVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonVR6* »_

yes putting hids in stock housing is bad...please do not do it. if you do it...Well then u did it. But i WILL NOT be doing it..
So please just post pics of HIDS in ecode non projector housings. thanks

HIDs really shouldn't be installed in ANY halogen optics. This includes the infamous (and for whatever reason considered bulletproof) Ecode halogens.
It's advised that you should even modify the projector cutoff shields in the Hella Dual Round (ie. 90mm) halogen ecode projectors before you install your H1 HID retrofit kit (and in fact, it's been done).


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (nater)*

yes, will be sheilding


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (BostonVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_It's advised that you should even modify the projector cutoff shields in the Hella Dual Round (ie. 90mm) halogen ecode projectors before you install your H1 HID retrofit kit (and in fact, it's been done).


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonVR6* »_yes, will be sheilding

That's not what I meant. D2R is "shielding". This can be worse, actually.
I was referring to modifying the cutoff shields in projectors to actually change the cutoff to not go so far and up to the right side as they do in Ecode halogen projectors.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_

That's not what I meant. D2R is "shielding". This can be worse, actually.
I was referring to modifying the cutoff shields in projectors to actually change the cutoff to not go so far and up to the right side as they do in Ecode halogen projectors.


Oh...i thought you meant casper sheilds. my mistake.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Please post pics of 4300K vs. 6000k non projector HID's. (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_







yes, "we" are sharp...in fact, much sharper than your cutoff







(bad joke, I know)
seriously though, calm down. I'll be happy to write, for all the world to see, that my comment wasn't meant as a direct bash to you. believe it or not, you are not the only person reading this thread. I believe in the concept of repetition and that it helps people learn. If I call attention to the point you made again, it helps people relate a sense of validity to it. and yes, after seeing posts at least weekly about people wanting to put an HID kit into their stock lamps, I do feel that the repetition is necessary.
no hard feelings I hope









no problem... i was kidding too. i like the cut-off joke








but does anybody know where i can get 4300K Xenon/HID bulbs. i'm tired of the bluish-white glare. Osram xenon bulbs or Philips xenon bulbs are preferable. But any good quality xenon bulb will do.
and i might buy the mk5 look headlights and have HIDTech put projectors in the place of the low-beam reflectors and high-beam reflectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *OR* http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif do you think its a good idea?


----------

